

Ask HN: Favorite Support Tool for Startups - lanstein

Does anyone have a support tool that they're particularly in love with?  Ideally, we'd be able to do all of the back-and-forths over email, but have the discourse tracked using a reference ID with an email agent or cc or something.  If we could auto-close cases with an email, that would be even better.  Any thoughts?<p>Thanks a lot,<p>David
======
madhouse
I'll probably be bashed over the head, but debbugs (the thing behind Debian's
bug tracking system) came to mind as I read the question.

~~~
lanstein
Cool, thanks! Looking.

------
modoc
We use and love Jira. It's a bit pricey, but has amazing features, tons of
plugins, and integrates with Confluence, SVN, eMail, etc...

------
simonk
Gmail & Ticketive.com

------
kaha242
Probably you find sthg here:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_issue_tracking_sy...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_issue_tracking_systems)

~~~
lanstein
Oh yeah, looked at that, which I why I'm posting here ;)

The amount of information there is pretty overwhelming, and it seems like this
should be a well-solved problem for startups who don't yet have a support
person. The main problem is that engineers don't do much support, and aren't
accustomed/are too lazy to login to a support tool to communicate through it.

~~~
kaha242
Oh sorry, didn't know that you have been already there.

We have some experience with Bugzilla and Roundup. The latter suited our needs
better (but they evolved over time, so a direct comparison doesn't necessarily
make sense)

